# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Ka ndonje forum informatike/IT kosovar?

## chillexer

Deshe me dit a din ndonje a ka forum akriv kosovar qe specializohet per IT dhe informatike?

----------


## aimilius

Shume faqe jane hapur dhe mbyllur pasi nejovijtet kohe, investim dhe shume pune.
nga faqet qe njoh une jane keto
forum it shqip
Informatika Shqiptare
Lajme Teknologjike

----------

